# Possible disease?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I have two guppies, male & female. The male's caudal peduncle has turned darker, and he's been more listless than usual and hasn't eaten much. The female keeps darting behind the plastic plant, doesn't eat anything, and swims normally (except for when she occasionally darts against the tank's glass. The pH, ammonia, nitrate, etc. levels are all normal. Is this a disease, or are they just getting old?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It does sound like a problem, but not anythng specific. How old are they, anyway?
I'd do a 50% water change, or only 25% if it's been over a month since the last waterchange, and then see if they improve. make sure to clean the tank while you're at it, that is, siphon up the muck from the bottom. 
Your fish may just be in a tank with water too soft and a pH too low, or maybe they're sick, or maybe something else. In any case, this should help or at least give you a big clue.


----------

